# macosx.com hosting moved to acunett - rant



## agh98 (Oct 19, 2005)

I was unpleasantly suprised to come home and learn that my macosx.com web/email hosting account has been "acquired" by acunett. Now, I can no longer login to administer my domain (the link reported in the email is broken) and there are no details provided as to whether the pricing/service will remain the same.

How could this change be instituted with no advanced warning to customers. I  know nothing about acunett and need to find an inexpensive but RELIABLE (i.e., won't be acquired or closed by another service) hosting service.

Can anyone offer any solid recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## simbalala (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmmm...

http://www.macosx.com/services/


----------



## agh98 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, I realize that but we were given no advance notice. Now, will the price be the same, will the hosting services be the same? NO answers online or in the email we received.
I signed up with macosx.com because I belived in supporting the mac centric community and thought it would be a good service, based on the site and spirit of the forums. This new provider? just another provider who I know nothing about, who now has access to my personal data as it flows in/out of their servers.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 20, 2005)

agh98, I sent out an email prior to the email by AcuNett to the same list which covered all your questions. YES, packages and pricing are the same. Those with active accounts remained active. This was KEY to the migration. Everything stays the same, minus those with subdomains of macosx.com must migrate off of them by November 1, 2006. (notice thats 12 months away).


----------



## ScottW (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is the email...



> The management of our web hosting services has put a great burden on our available resources, both in man power and financially. This has taken away from those resources available to develop and manage our web site. We are pleased to announce that we have transitioned all our web hosting services to a provider who's primary business is web hosting and they will be able to service you from now and into the future.
> 
> We have already silently discontinued sales of web hosting services. Those of you with subdomains of any of our domains, macosx.com, macsrule.com or other are being asked to migrate away from those names to another domain of your choice. To ease your transition to a new domain name, we will continue to allow AcuNett to manage those subdomains in our DNS database through November 1, 2006. Those of you with your own domains already will be migrated over and will be contacted by AcuNett to change your nameservers associated with your domain.
> 
> ...


----------

